# 2021 tidewater 2200 carolina bay



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS TIDEWATER 2200 IS AN AWESOME RIDING BOAT GREAT FISHING BOAT WITH LOTS OF DECK SPACE POWERED WITH 250 SHO YAMAHA MOTOR FIBERGLASS T TOP PLUS MANY MORE OPTIONS HURRY AND CALL STEVEN THIS ONE WONT LAST LONG $70,105.00:texasflag

[email protected]

CELL 361-229-5402 CALL OR TEXT

WORK 361-758-2140


----------

